# freud ft3000vce



## bwarner (May 29, 2009)

anybody using one of these in a table? I'm leaning towards one, just looking for experienced opinions ? 
thanks, bw


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI bw

I don't have the 3000 but I have one or two of the 2000 ser.in the router tables, they are great,,I just couldn't see putting out that much for a above table adjustment device..  plus I can change the bits from the top of the table with the 2000 ser..


Amazon.com: Freud FT2200EP 3-1/4-Horsepower Variable Speed Plunge Router with Free Edge Guide: Home Improvement


Freud FT3000VCE 3-1/4 HP Variable Speed Plunge Router (Reconditioned)
Freud FT2200E 3-1/4 HP Router with Cruise Control (Reconditioned)
Freud FT2200EP 3-1/4 HP Router with Cruise Control and Edge Guide


http://www.routertechnologies.com/instructions pdf/freud pack.PDF
http://www.routertechnologies.com/index.html

======




bwarner said:


> anybody using one of these in a table? I'm leaning towards one, just looking for experienced opinions ?
> thanks, bw


----------



## bwarner (May 29, 2009)

so the only difference is the above table adjustment, 3000 vs. 2200 ?
bw


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi bw

Well yes and no ,,the 3000 will lift the bit higher so you can use the standard fac. wrench with it but for 14.oo or one of yours that you may have on hand you can use a off set one , and to make your own adjustment crank is duck soup..see the other post to see what parts are needed to do so.. 

But I will say you don't need the crank lift because is so easy to lift the router in to place with the fac.knob that comes with all of them,,,most of the time you only need to move the router up and down by 1" or less the norm..plus you can still use it as a hand plunge router out the table...

=======
======



bwarner said:


> so the only difference is the above table adjustment, 3000 vs. 2200 ?
> bw


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

I have been using the 2200 Freud router for about 16 years now and find it absolutely perfect for table use, ( replaced it a few years ago after I made a blunder and damaged the first one).


----------



## tkcamper (Nov 9, 2020)

I just got a used FT3000VCE and need new brushes and 1/4 collet. Would anyone have extra laying around or know where I could get one? Would the 2200 brushes like THESE work on the 3000? 
I've checked w/ numerous online sellers who list the brushes/collet, but don't have them in stock and order their parts from Bosch, who confirmed that the parts are discontinued. 
motor brushes Bosch part #2610030047
1/4 collet Bosch part #2610030075
Thank you for any help!


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Don't know about support for these. I believe Freud stopped selling routers. Pretty sure they were made by Felisatti, maybe get parts through them?


----------

